# Aldonza will present us with 4.000 incredible posts!!



## capitas

Aldonza:
It does'nt matter if you are the other side of the pond, the other side of the world or elsewhere (indeed you are).
You are always on our mind. (Pet Shop Boys).
Congratulations, and keep contact with us.


----------



## Agró

¿Adónde se ha ido el pendón de Aldonza? ¿Y sus obligaciones con los colegas foreros? ¡Qué poca seriedad!

En fin, felicidades por esos cuatro mil, pero sin homenajeada no hay fiesta. Que aparezca y ya hablaremos de priva, picoteo, música, boys/girls,...


----------



## kreiner

Pues también esta vez (que ya me estoy cansando) I agree with Agró. ¿Dónde está nuestra Dulcinea, nuestra Scout Finch, nuestra danzarina desbocada (que no descocada)?
Gracias a capitas por el toque. Supongo que el futuro en el título del post hace referencia a la expectativa de que se cumplan los 4000, ya que según mis cuentas (y los he mirado uno a uno ) todavía anda por 3999. A lo mejor se está reservando para un 4000 glorioso.
Aldonza: no te hagas tan cara de ver y visítanos.
Un abrazo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Desde luego, con vosotros no se puede: ¡sois majísimos! Mil gracias por acordaros de mí, de verdad, aunque últimamente estoy algo desconectada del foro: la vida dura del trabajador. 
De todos modos, efectivamente -y como bien ha leído kreiner- estoy en los 3.999 . 
Un abrazo fuerte y gracias de nuevo, 
la Nonna


----------



## Yulan

Hola Aldonza 

Felicitaciones ... pero ¿adonde te has ido? ¿Donde está mi "maestrita"?  

Mil y mil besos


----------



## Peterdg

Aldonza,

¡¡¡Te echamos de menos!!!!

¡Felicidades con tus 4000 posts!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yulan y Peter: ¡¡mil gracias!! De verdad que es un placer 'conocer' a gente como vosotros. Veo que os habéis dado cuenta de que participo mucho menos. Tendré que reparar mi falta para que no sufráis: todo sea por nuestra amistad.
Un abrazo fuerte,
el pendón de Aldonza (como dice Agró)


----------



## Namarne

Yo no recuerdo a ninguna Aldonza, pero en fin, si vosotros lo decís, será alguna forera del pasado. (De cuyo nombre no... ehem).  
Muchas felicidades, Aldonçuela, suerte que te han abierto el hilo, que si no... Dichosos los ojos.  
(Es una alegría verte por aquí). 

Un abrazo, 

Jordi


----------



## swift

¡Aldonza...!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola Nam y Swift, ¡sí! ¡¡¡Soy yo!!! ¡Estoy viva! (Hay un chiste muy malo sobre esto, pero hay que gesticular... Imposible aquí).
Mil gracias a los dos, de verdad. Participo poco, pero os leo, os leo: sabedlo bien. Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> (Hay un chiste muy malo sobre esto, pero hay que gesticular... Imposible aquí).


¿Imposible? ¿Cómo que imposible? Impossible is nothing.


----------



## swift

Mujer pero ¿quién te echó agua caliente? Dínoslo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

swift said:


> Mujer pero ¿quién te echó agua caliente? Dínoslo.


Nadie, nadie, que no soy gato... Es la vida profesional exigente: importante que es una.
Pero de verdad que de vez en cuando me paseo para veros, pero no escribo. 
Puede que sea pereza, en el fondo .


----------



## swift

¿Y no será que el tal Quijano o Quijada —o como diantres se llamara— te anda hostigando todavía?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

swift said:


> ¿Y no será que el tal Quijano o Quijada —o como diantres se llamara— te anda hostigando todavía?


Bueno, tal vez sea eso, porque, ¡pardiez!, ha ya varios días que me duele la quijada, tal vez del mucho comer y del poco dormir.


----------



## swift

Ah pues lo que sea que te retiene de volver a nosotros y al foro, ¡por favor déjalo ya! 

Sabes que es un gustazo leerte. Te echaba de menos y me alegra verte de vuelta por acá... Aunque sea para autocongratularte.


----------



## murciana

Aldoncica!!!!! Me uno a los comentarios de los compis, no puede ser que estés tan perdida!! Vuelve pronto... que Don Alonso ya te ha tenido bastante!!!!! 
Con el buen ritmo que llevas... 

Un beso fuerte!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Murcianica, hija: ¡mil gracias por sumarte a la fiesta! De verdad. Un abrazo fuerte y seguro que nos vemos pronto por el foro de nuevo.



Namarne said:


> ¿Imposible? ¿Cómo que imposible? Impossible is nothing.


Bueeeeno, ya que insistes, y después del aluvión de MP pidiéndome que lo contara (ejem), accedo amablemente: 

«Está uno paseando por un cementerio. De repente ve una mano que, desde el suelo, asoma por el resquicio de una tumba y oye un gemido lastimoso: 
‘¡Por favor! Estoy vivo…’ 
(Aquí el gesto del hombre pisoteando con fuerza y varias veces el lugar por donde asoma la mano):
‘No, hombre. ¡Tú lo que estás es mal _enterrao_!’».

Algo macabro, sí.  Ah, ¿cómo dices Nam? ¿No era eso lo que querías decir…?


----------



## capitas

Where is Aldonza, matah riley riley riley
Where is Aldonza matah riley riley run, chin-pond
She is for sure in El Toboso, matah riley riley riley
She is for sure in El Toboso, matah riley riley run, chin-pond.
Where are you and why don't you attend your friends-thread. 
Did you pass away? Yes this time? Please say something,
Please please please, say you will, SAY YOU WILL.
¿Dónde estás corazón, no-oigo tu palpitar,...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Where is Aldonza, matah riley riley riley
> Where is Aldonza matah riley riley run, chin-pond
> She is for sure in El Toboso, matah riley riley riley
> She is for sure in El Toboso, matah riley riley run, chin-pond.
> Where are you and why don't you attend your friends-thread.
> Did you pass away? Yes this time? Please say something,
> Please please please, say you will, SAY YOU WILL.
> ¿Dónde estás corazón, no-oigo tu palpitar,...


 
... in the deep / at the bottom (?) of the sea, matah riley riley riley,
in the deep / at the bottom (?) of the sea, matah riley riley riley, run.
(O sea, que me dedico a la pesca submarina y ahí no llega _internés_).
I am attending my friends thread, Rintintin. When you say that I feel that es tan grande el dolor, que no puedo llorar. Yo quisiera llorar y no tengo más llanto, le quería yo tanto y se fue, para nunca volver.


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Algo macabro, sí.  Ah, ¿cómo dices Nam? ¿No era eso lo que querías decir…?


Pues claro que no. Así no se entiende. Había que representarlo, gestualizarlo, grabarlo y subirlo a Youtube (tú podrías poner enlace ahí, que el copyright se queda en casa).  
Yo es que así no lo he pillado...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> Pues claro que no. Así no se entiende. Había que representarlo, gestualizarlo, grabarlo y subirlo a Youtube (tú podrías poner enlace ahí, que el copyright se queda en casa).
> *Yo es que así no lo he pillado...*


¿Decías que eras catalán...?


----------



## blasita

Querida Aldonza:

Te repito lo que ya te he dicho en mi MP, que ...

*MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES*.  Te echamos mucho de menos.

Un abrazo.

Marisa


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Decías que eras catalán...?


Sí, se debe notar a la legua por mi paciencia.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que por primera vez llego a tiempo a felicitar a un compañero; justo antes que esos tres nueves se conviertan en redonditos ceros: ¡¡Felicitaciones, Aldonza!!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Queridos blasita y Adolfo: 
¡Muchísimas gracias por uniros al hilo! Me hacéis sentir importante con tanta coba: os lo agradezco de veras. Y espero que nos veamos más a menudo por aquí. 
Adolfo, nunca llegas tarde, qué cosas tienes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Nadie, nadie, que no soy gato... Es la vida profesional exigente: importante que es una.
> Pero de verdad que de vez en cuando me paseo para veros, pero no escribo.
> Puede que sea pereza, en el fondo .


 
jAJAJA , Me causa greacias tanta sinceridad!!! yo nunca lo hubiese reconocido 



aldonzalorenzo said:


> «Está uno paseando por un cementerio. De repente ve una mano que, desde el suelo, asoma por el resquicio de una tumba y oye un gemido lastimoso:
> ‘¡Por favor! Estoy vivo…’
> (Aquí el gesto del hombre pisoteando con fuerza y varias veces el lugar por donde asoma la mano):
> ‘No, hombre. ¡Tú lo que estás es mal _enterrao_!’».
> 
> Algo macabro, sí.


 Buen chiste, 

Felicidades Aldonza, que me divierto mucho leyendo TE. Un abrazo...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Gracias, Rosangelus. He de decir que eres la única persona que se ha reído de mi chiste: con semejante antecedente no dudes de que has pasado a ser considerada una persona muy grata para mí.
Un abrazo


----------



## Lurrezko

Debes ser una forera insigne, hasta te abren hilos de felicitación en inglés...

Sácate unas cervecillas, anda, que nos deshidratamos, Catalina, hija mía.


----------



## Pinairun

¡No puede ser!
Se te ha parado el contador en el 3999 y nos tienes como en la Puerta del Sol esperando a que baje la bola. Anda, mujer, que hoy en día las distancias ya no lo son tanto...

Conque mal _enterrao_... ¡será malaje!

Formidables tus primeros cuatro mil. Brindo por que sean muchos más.


----------



## Peterdg

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Gracias, Rosangelus. He de decir que eres la única persona que se ha reído de mi chiste: con semejante antecedente no dudes de que has pasado a ser considerada una persona muy grata para mí.
> Un abrazo


Yo también me he reído con tu chiste hasta que lo he contado hoy en la clase de español esta noche. Éxito total


----------



## swift

Si lo contaste con todo y dramatización, no lo dudo. Yo acabo de intentarlo con una compañera de trabajo y creo que le haría más gracia una patata sin sal.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Si lo contaste con todo y dramatización, no lo dudo. Yo acabo de intentarlo con una compañera de trabajo y creo que le haría más gracia una patata sin sal.



Qué chica más arisca, oye.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Si lo contaste con todo y dramatización, no lo dudo. Yo acabo de intentarlo con una compañera de trabajo y creo que le haría más gracia una patata sin sal.


¡Sin dramatización! Yo, sentado en una silla, sólo con palabras, sin gestos, muy seco.

Será la edad, la cordura y las canas

PD. Acabo de ver el cometario de Lurrezko. Concuerdo: olvídala, que no tiene ningún sentido de humor


----------



## swift

Don Lurrezko: De hecho la llamo (secretamente) _Lemon_. 

Don Peter: Como decía mi tío abuelo el andalú, hasta para contar chistes hay que tener duende.  Yo de seguro me dejé toda la gracia en la vida anterior, cuando era un protozoario.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Don Lurrezko: De hecho la llamo (secretamente) _Lemon_.
> 
> Don Peter: Como decía mi tío abuelo el andalú, hasta para contar chistes hay que tener duende.  Yo de seguro me dejé toda la gracia en la vida anterior, cuando era un protozoario.



¿Un protozoario? ¿Rubio y con los ojos azules?


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Don Lurrezko: De hecho la llamo (secretamente) _Lemon_.
> 
> Don Peter: Como decía mi tío abuelo el andalú, hasta para contar chistes hay que tener duende.  Yo de seguro me dejé toda la gracia en la vida anterior, cuando era un protozoario.


¡No te desanimes! Antes de que lo sepas, las canas estarán. Que te lo digo yo.


----------



## swift

No lo tengo claro, Lurrezko, nada claro. Por acá medio cuento una de mis encarnaciones. Pero no me le secuestremos el hilo a la niña Aldonza.

*P.D. *Peter: Tampoco tengo prisa.


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> ¡No te desanimes! Antes de que lo sepas, las canas estarán. Que te lo digo yo.


No te lo creas. Yo no tengo ni tendré canas, y con el tiempo, ni pelo.
Pero eso sí, ! canas ni una!


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades Aldonza por estos 4000 posts.


----------



## Peterdg

capitas said:


> No te lo creas. Yo no tengo ni tendré canas, y con el tiempo, ni pelo.
> Pero eso sí, ! canas ni una!


Hombre, en tu foto pareces bastante peludo.


----------



## swift

Lo que pasa es que ya le quedan pocos cortes de pelo, por eso ya no tendrá canas nunca.


----------



## Bloodsun

Felicidades, Aldonza . Es cierto que no se te lee mucho últimamente, espero que puedas volver al ruedo con todo y arrasar .

Saludos simpáticos.

PD. No sabía que en este foro se congelaba el tiempo... ¡En WR hasta se descubre la fuente de la eterna juventud!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡¡Ay, madre!!, que acabo de ver los últimos posts: me tomo dos días de descanso en WRF y me encuentro el hilo poblado de pelos de perro y foreros robándome el mejor chiste de mi vida.. ¿Os gustó, eh? Qué alegría me da.


Lurrezko said:


> Debes ser una forera insigne, hasta te abren hilos de felicitación en inglés...
> Sácate unas cervecillas, anda, que nos deshidratamos, Catalina, hija mía.


Mil gracias, Lurrezko, de verdad. La cerveza, cuando quieras. El hilo sí, abierto en inglés: ya sabes que capitas es casi bilingüe.



Pinairun said:


> ¡No puede ser! Se te ha parado el contador en el 3999 y nos tienes como en la Puerta del Sol esperando a que baje la bola.


¡Muchas gracias!, Pina, es un placer verte por aquí. Y lo de los 3.999 está hecho a propósito, jeje: había pensado pararme ahí un tiempito, antes de que a Rintintín le diera por abrir el hilo... Uno de estos días cruzo la meta.



Peterdg said:


> Yo también me he reído con tu chiste hasta que lo he contado hoy en la clase de español esta noche. Éxito total


Gracias, Peter. Oye, ¡la próxima vez, actuado! -puedes hacer un dúo con Swift-. Mira que yo soy mala para contar chistes, pero ese es fácil de representar: basta con levantar y bajar repetidas veces y con fuerza el pie. Os aseguro que se puede.



chamyto said:


> Felicidades Aldonza por estos 4000 posts.


Gracias, chamyto. Un abrazo.



Bloodsun said:


> Felicidades, Aldonza . Es cierto que no se te lee mucho últimamente, espero que puedas volver al ruedo con todo y arrasar .


Gracias, Bloodsun. Como dije, estoy algo desaparecida pero os sigo leyendo. Un abrazo.


PD: Presento el post gigante.


----------



## The Traveler

Y por fin...¡Aldonza ha pasado la línea de meta de los 4.000 _posts_! ¡Muchas felicidades y *gracias* por tus genuinas aportaciones llenas de humor y frescura! 

PD: ¿Para cuándo los 10.000?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Gracias, The Traveler, espero verte mucho por WRF. 
Y sí, tienes toda la razón: por fin crucé la meta y llegué a los 4.000. Pero no os preocupéis, ya me doy por felicitada: no hay que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## capitas

Aldy, ist it true that you really wrote your 4000 th post?
Can you lead us to that wonderful phenomenon?
Wouldn't it be true if I say that YOU ARE THE TRUE PHENOMENON??
Congratulations, from the bottom of my heart. (Capitopuá)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Aldy, ist it true that you really wrote your 4000 th post?
> Can you lead us to that wonderful phenomenon?
> *Wouldn't it be* true if I say that YOU ARE THE TRUE PHENOMENON??
> Congratulations, from the bottom of my heart. (Capitopuá)


_Bué_, ya que insistes: ta ta ta chán: this is the post! (no me sigáis más la corriente, por Diossss).
Wouldn't it be good to be in your shoes, even if it was for just one day? ... and I mean it from the bottom of my heart. (capitopuá for me)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un saludo junto con mi más sincera enhorabuena.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchísimas gracias, Xiao: se agradece de veras.


----------



## ninux

Aldonza, yo siempre llego tarde.
¡Te felicito! 
Además me pareces tan buena persona. 
Saludos


----------

